# Fort Morgan Point, AL, Sat 06/21



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Took the first ferry over from Di... Yeah, I know, same story every time.

My buddy Larry & his two grandkids teamed up with my son & I, we then met up with Dutch & his wife who'd been out there since the gate opened.
We were there to fish for all the usual denizens of the surf, but the main target was sharks. The big guns (9/0 & 12/0s )were brought out and baits were yakked out.
The outgoing tide was ripping hard and even a 1# spider weight was being taken down the beach until it hit the dropoff and stopped.
We offered fresh mullet & ray, no takers what so ever, not even a click.
At least the double drops & Carolinas were being hit regularly by trophy class Hardheads, a few rays and a lone Whiting.
That gave the kids something to do and thus happy.

There was a lot of old weed on the beach, but the water was clear of it.
The water was stained but not too bad.
The heat & humidity were intense, brutally so, and about 1pm we called it a day before our brains fried.
.........................................

Dear Fort Morgan Point,
I hereby quit you for the summer.
I'll be back in the Fall/Winter, when it doesn't damn near give me a heart attack hiking gear out in the heat.

Love/Hate,
Chile


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

well you gave it a shot---better than sitting on the couch. better luck next time.


----------

